# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Fixing villaboard to brick for tiling?

## Chopps

We want to have a flat surface for DIY installation of tiles in our bathroom.  The tiles will go up about 2m in some areas, and 1m in others, with the untiled bits of wall painted plasterboard. 
I have searched the posts and think that the best option for us would be to fix Villaboard to the uneven bricks in our bathroom so that we can tile as well as paint.  My question is:  _What is the exact, best and safest method of doing this?_  
I don't think gluing-only is sound, and battens will take up a lot of space (I think).  Someone mentioned zee furring, though I don't know how that would work.  I am looking for a sound method that does not require a lot of space lost.  Perhaps a 30mm max?  Also, what type of hardware would one use to fix any battens/furring/etc? 
We have had quotes from renderers in the thousands of dollars, so that is not an option.

----------


## Rod Dyson

You can use a 16mm furring channel with a "betta fix clip"  This will give you solid mechanical fixing that is required for villaboard installation. 
Adhesive fixing is definitly not recomended.  The betta fix clip will allow you to adjust the furing channel to get it level.  Use the villaboard for the entire wall floor to ceiling.  Just tape in with paper tape the areas to be tiled and finish coat to the painted areas. 
Use a nylon anchor to fit the betta fix clip to the brick.  The furring channels just clip on to the clip. You will need a hammer drill.  
Cheers

----------

